# Swiss Watches Direct



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Does anyone have any experience of purchasing from this on-line retailer?

The obvious questions are with regard to warranty, they offer a choice of either the original manufacturer's or their own extended/enhanced version.

Any comments/observations/recommendations would be most welcome.

Cheers

R


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely handwriting


----------



## Mechie Dan (Aug 20, 2011)

Would also like to know if anyone here has used them. They seem to have some very good prices compared to rrp. Saves having to haggle with ADs for discount.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

I too would be intereste if anyone has experience


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

*Interested* sorry. Their website is not the best and doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Think this question may have been asked before either here or on another forum. Try a google search it might help.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I have bought 3 watches (Navitimer, Seamster 300m and IWC Portofino) from them and the service has been excellent - always in close contact by email, and also by phone when there was a slight issue with a delay. I took the manufacturer's warranty over theirs on every occasion so I don't know about their service in that respect.

Regarding the authenticity of the watches (which I suppose would be everyone's main concern), I never took them anywhere specifically to be checked over and verified as the models (and box, papers and warranty cards) were of such good quality that I felt pretty sure I had the real deal. That being said, my Portofino has been sent to IWC under warranty to fix a small issue, so I think it's safe to assume it was genuine after it came back from them fixed!


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Tartan

Thanks for your reply, buying 3 watches from them must be the best endorsement possible!

Can I just ask if you know where your watches were actually sourced from; UK, EU or other AD & were the warranty cards filled in or left blank?

With regard to the authenticity, I guess it would be possible to check the serial number directly with the manufacturer?

Cheers

R


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Ryan P said:


> Hi Tartan
> 
> Thanks for your reply, buying 3 watches from them must be the best endorsement possible!
> 
> ...


Sure, lets see... One is from the UK, one from Italy, and one from the USA. I just googled all three jewellers, and they all exist. I will look into checking the serial numbers.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Well I went ahead & bought an Omega 'Space' from these guys & what can I say, absolutely top customer service, highly recommended!

Cheers

R


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Any pictures of the watch?


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Ryan P said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well I went ahead & bought an Omega 'Space' from these guys & what can I say, absolutely top customer service, highly recommended!
> 
> ...


Well that's good. Their prices aren't incredible, but you basically get the sort of discount you would usually have to haggle for. And I can always do without haggling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

No pictures it never happened


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

robert75 said:


> No pictures it never happened


YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Tartan said:


> Well that's good. Their prices aren't incredible, but you basically get the sort of discount you would usually have to haggle for. And I can always do without haggling.


Hi Tartan

I'm happy that I got a UK sourced & brand new watch at a price that I don't think my nearest AD would've come anywhere near.

All thanks to you taking the time to reply.

Cheers

R


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Ryan P said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > No pictures it never happened
> ...


Looks good (All be it without signed papers in the photo) Especially as the site does a 20% discount haggle free. They have some JLC watches over there too.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Ryan P said:


> Tartan said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's good. Their prices aren't incredible, but you basically get the sort of discount you would usually have to haggle for. And I can always do without haggling.
> ...


In that case great! Good choice of watch too.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanx for the comments guys

Yep, to say I'm chuffed is a bit of an understatement.

Apparently it was ordered in from Omega via UK AD, complete with signed international warranty card & all associated paraphernalia, & at 20% discount, what's not to like :thumbup:

Cheers

R


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Ryan P said:


> Thanx for the comments guys
> 
> Yep, to say I'm chuffed is a bit of an understatement.
> 
> ...


Sounds quite impressive and they seem to have been going for a while, may give them a try.


----------

